# 94640 nebulizer



## adaniel (Feb 7, 2014)

I am having problems getting paid for 94640 when billed w/ regular office visit.  I am billing the ofc visit w/ a 25..... Does 94640 need 59???  Please help!!    Can I also bill & get paid for the albuterol J7613?

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 7, 2014)

What dx code do you link to the neb.


----------



## adaniel (Feb 7, 2014)

786.05
300.01


----------



## lcanady (Feb 7, 2014)

you may want to check your LCD. 786.05 (SOB) is not covered here in NC.


----------



## cathyford (Feb 7, 2014)

I get paid on them when we use URI 465.9 or 466.0 490 for bronchitis related DX codes


----------



## Squiabro (Feb 7, 2014)

Check with the carrier: Many of them will bundle payment of J7613 with nebulizer procedure.


----------



## adaniel (Feb 10, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking......How did you find out that 786.05 SOB is not covered in NC?


----------

